# GREAT PICTURE



## ROCK N REEL (Oct 28, 2007)

* IS THIS A GREAT PICTURE OR WHAT*

* WHILE TROLLING JUST EAST OF THE PENSACOLA PASS WE WERE SHADOWED BY A POD OF DOLPHIN LOOKING FOR A FREE MEAL. GOT LOTS OF LADY FISH AND A FEW SPANISH. LUCKY ENOUGH TO GET THIS PICTURE*


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

man that is a great shot.......cool


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice:takephoto!! Talk about having the camera at the right moment.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

How do they taste? Great picture! Talk about having the right stuff at the right time!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *TWINKIE6816 (9/19/2008)*How do they taste? Great picture! Talk about having the right stuff at the right time!


like chikn:doh


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet pic. Thats the way me and my buddies bait and switch for dolphins, usually we throw a large popper or beach ball with trebles.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> Sweet pic. Thats the way me and my buddies bait and switch for dolphins, usually we throw a large popper or beach ball with trebles




Now that's funny!opcorn


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome picture. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

These days, I think it's a felony for even looking at a dolphin while you're fishing. Nice pic though.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

very cool pic!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

thats an awsome picture! did you just catch that lady fish or were you throwing it at the dolphin?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pic!


----------



## Gulf Cart 205 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great picture.:clap

If you search the site, you will find that the best bait for dolphin are the undersized, endangered Red Snapper.:banghead


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

That is amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow!! What a picture. Talk about being at the right place at

the right time!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pic, you should have shot him with a gun instead though.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *GONU (9/20/2008)*Nice pic, you should have shot him with a gun instead though.


I agree. They do need to be thinned out.


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

That's a fabulous picture!! :bowdown 

We were around the same spot about a month ago and a dolphin almost got in the boat with us. Hubby noticed that it was missing 1/2 its back flipper/fin (can't think of the real name) and might be having a harder time hunting than others. I named him/her "Flipper" because it almost seemed trained! We were drift-fishing in a school of blues and had to fight off the dolphin every time we tried to land a fish! We started feeding him once we got them off our hooks.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

That was great! and love that shot. Are we thinkin' that maybe they're more hungry than normal or...more aggressive, maybe,for some reason? But we love it when they circle the wagons and cause a scene like this...Prime Time, easypickins-->


----------



## Delta Runner (Jan 26, 2008)

The problem is people have been feeding them. There is a group close to the pass that will not leave you alone if you are catching fish. On two different occasions this year I ended up moving locations to get away from them. DFA is right, there are too many of them and they eat a lot of fish.

BTW, be careful about posting pictures or admit to feedingone on a public forum. Feedinga wild dolphin is considered a violation of the Marine Mammal Protection Act. Maximum penalty is $20,000 fine and 1 year in jail.

I like the picture 

http://myfwc.com/mrrp/PDF/NOAA_Brochure.pdf


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Someone on the forum said that they will also keep your boat if you get caught.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

AWESOME pic's! thanks for sharing all of them!!


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, we didn't FEED him, feed him!! .........we simply threw our undersized fish back in the water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I didn't mean FEED him.......like catch fish FOR him!!! NEVER!!!! We have been stopped by the Marine patrol the last 3 times out and I'm VERY VERY VERRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYY paranoid about fish sizes......even the Blues we keep for bait!! That Red.......((in my avator pic)) was measured 3 THREE times before we finally iced him down out of consideration for SLOT size!! 

But thanks for reminding EVERYONE on this wonderful forum of the great conservation rules we have. BTW, where's that Pink Flamingo? I wanna picture SO badly! Hubby gets home Saturday night from school at Ft. Knox and I know we'll be out on our beautiful waters next weekend!!! 

Catchem', ya'll!! :usaflag


----------



## Delta Runner (Jan 26, 2008)

I did not FEED them either. I'm just saying the reason they are begging is because people have been feeding them.

I did take a picture before I moved the boat.


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

WONDERFUL picture!! That's, by far, the best one!! Congrats! Btw, if I might ask, what kind of camera? Mine's a 5 year old HP that I won as a door prize at Sears in 03. I SO want a new one but have no clue what to get! Thanks :takephoto:bowdown


----------



## ROCK N REEL (Oct 28, 2007)

* I have a Canon Power Shot A70 that I brought back from Singapore in '03. Have been very happy with it. Easy to use and easy to download pictures. Heavy by todays standards. You might want to research the Canon line. The last I looked they had some good reviews from Consumer Report.*


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Those are all some awesome pictures!!! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------

